# Ungerechte Geschenke verteilung! =[



## jeNoova (26. April 2008)

Hi,

habe den ganzen Tag versucht nen Buffed T-Shirt nen Button ne Cap oder sonstwas zu bekommen und habs NIE geschafft.


Bei den Schlüsselbändern stand ich ganz vorne, habe die Hand rausgestreckt so weit wie es nur ging und alle um mich herum haben welche bekommen, nur ich nicht! =[


Musste das einfach mal los werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ihr Fieslinge! =D


----------



## bagge93 (26. April 2008)

Sehe ich auch so =)
der doofe große da im ledermantel und allen die tshirts und alles aus der hand gerissen und der eine der ne hdro vollversion bekommen hat wa auch schon bei der "leroy-jenkins-aktion" auf der bühne (ausserdem hat der moria statt mordor gesagt..falsch beantwortet die sau! und meine 60tage hdro karte hab ich abgeben weil sone frau danach gegrabscht hat...DAS WAR MEINE!...ausserdem hab ich dann gehört das dieselbe auch schon nen conanbetakey bekommen hat... ich hab jez nix abbekommen an keinem stand kein tshirt kein ganix =(...und im zug nach Oldenburg zurück saßen dann welche neben mir die haben in den gratisboostern ne lootkarte mit der reitschildkröte bekommen UND 100euro da gefunden...und dann dieses hdro lifetime abo! ich dreh durch xD ich stand ganz vorne und die roccats-idioten werfen sowas geiles einfach in die menge wie ne probeversion^^

also an dem lootsystem muss noch gearbeitet werden..von wegen gerechte lootverteilung...ich würde sagen überprüfen wer need hat und dann /rollen ^^

/flame off aber dieser thread hat einfach meine gedanken voll ausgedrückt =)

und ansonsten war die rpc echt traumhaft besonders der buffedstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke und bye


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2008)

Ihr hättet die Möglichkeiten des RLs doch hier nutzen können gegen die fiesen Ninja Looter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (27. April 2008)

*totlach*


----------



## bagge93 (27. April 2008)

wie gesagt...der böse ninjalooter war weit über meinem lvl bzw unangreifbar(weil frau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ...ich war total machtlos xD


----------



## xFraqx (27. April 2008)

Meine Ausbeute :

- Ca. 50 Buffed & Gaming is not a crime Buttons.
- PcGames WoW Sonderausgabe
- Blizzard / WoW Schlüsselband. 


Am fiesesten fand ich den Typen der nach einer XL - Größe aussah und mir mein L- T Shirt weggeschnappt hat :/


----------

